# Testicles not falling off



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I banded my buck a month ago and his testicles shriveled up and he was totally normal. Starting about two days ago he has been acting like he is in pain a bit. He will not run like he used to. The testes have not fallen off so I was checking them out and it looks like there might be a small wound above the band close to his body. Is this normal? Should I cut them off? I sprayed blu-Kote on the yesterday. Kinda funny he has blue balls now.... Anyway should I give it some more time? if I should just cut them off do I do that above the band or below? I posted a thread about the banding in here last month if you want to see pictures of the end product you can find it there. Any advice would be very welcomed. Thanks so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any bad odor , puss, infection, hot? 
If it is just raw, it is normal. Just watch him. They should fall off on their own. Or with some they pull easily off.

Get a temp on him to make sure he is OK.

Keep the flies off of it and keep spraying the blue spray. I have to laugh on the blue ball thing,HeHe.:laugh:

Is he eating OK?


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

No signs of infection I don't think. There are a bunch of tiny little fruit like flies on them though. Is permethrin ok to spray near the area to help with flies even if there is a little bit of a raw wound area? I will keep spraying the blue antiseptic to help. Hope they fall off soon.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

One of my wethers hung on to his for almost 2 months. He just didn't want to give them up without a fight.

Yeah, there will be an open spot at the top. Spraying with fly spray, Blukote or using the SWAT fly repellant wound ointment will help keep the flies away.

It might pull off it you pull on it, but I just leave it alone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I will make sure to keep the flys away and keep it clean. Other than that I will just leave it alone. Talked to a friend who raised sheep for a long time and he said he would band and never look back!


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

I recently had the same situation! You must wash him everyday. Spray on half and half mixture of rubbing alcohol and water twice a day. Flies are not good.. they can lay eggs and cause an infection. It is moist down there if flies are hanging around! The spray solution mentioned above will also help to keep it clean and help to dry him up.. hence easier it will fall off. I personally would not cut it off. I would tie it tight with a string. You may not have a strong odor and still have an infection. Him walking funny now at this point is a indication that he might have an infection. You might have to put him on penicillin twice a day for 10 days.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a girl and you guys gave me the he-be-ge-bes about pulling it off lol. I have one that's well over two months post band and he still has it. I'm a chicken so am just leaving him be. I agree just watch for infection and he should be OK. I also have a idea of why some fall off before others just from watching my boys. I think the more active ones come off first. This guy off mine is a small trip and had a bad leg for a few weeks. The fastest to fall off was my little pervert.......just a idea I have


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You may be able to get fly repellant that you can dirctly put on wounds. A vet handed me a can once, when a goat had surgery. Worked really well, can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You can snip them off once the shrivel and then spray with blue kote really good. Thats what I do but only if I have a show coming up and need them gone. 

Otherwise i use swat on the area


----------



## TzFarm12 (May 24, 2013)

They fell off!! Hooray!! He seems to be doing just fine! He has a bit of an abscess at the antitoxin injection site, but I am treating with Blu-Kote and he seems to be feeling better and running around. Happy goat momma over here 

Now I just need to figure out how to deal with these scurs. Man it sucks to be a wether, doesn't it!?! For the past few months he has knocked the scurs back a bit when they got to the point that looked like they were going to grow into the top of his head. Not sure if he will just keep doing that. Hmm...time to do some research.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The later a buck is done with bands the more likely there is to be issues. Most common past 3 months of age, the band cant close as much as it should due to the large amount of flesh and cords. This sometimes results in the scap falling of but dangling from still live cords. But most often then not, it just takes longer with a chance for an open wound and infection.


----------



## Smokethestinkygoat (Mar 12, 2018)

I banded mine about three weeks ago i was wondering how long does it usly take them to fall off and can you bath them while there banded


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It takes anywhere from 3-8 weeks to fall off. Those are the extremes. 
Bathing, I would spray the area of the band with the purple spray (sold at any farm store and I can't remember it's name) before and then maybe blow dry the area after the bath and re spray it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

No need to bathe him, but if you have to, do not let the area stay wet.

Make sure the area is dry, then put blue spray on it.


----------

